# Looking for intership



## Julie.s-r (May 1, 2018)

Hello everybody,

My name is Julie Schneider-Reuter and I am going to the 9th grade of a
school in Berlin, the “Evangelische Schule Berlin Zentrum” in Berlin, Germany.

At my school there is a project called “Herausforderung” (Challenge).
For three weeks in grades 8 - 10, the students are looking for a
challenge, alone, in pairs or in groups, that they want to master.
Everyone has to think about an individual idea.

My idea is to go to England with a friend. To live there, to work for
getting free accommodation and to speak the language, because my
English is not the best - but I want to get better!

I want to ask you if you need a volunteer helper between the 21st of
August until 7th of September 2018. Is there any possibility to live
with you in this period?
We are member of the Duke of Edinburgh Projekt, maybe that will give
you something. At September I'm 15 years old and my friend 14.

Thank you very much for an answer,
Have a good day!
Julie Schneider-Reuter


----------

